# Serverausfall 13.01.2016



## Franz_16 (13. Januar 2016)

Hi Jungs,
das Anglerboard war heute Vormittag für ca. 1 Stunde nicht erreichbar. 

Problem war ein serverseitiges Update, welches unerwartete Probleme verursachte. 

Wir haben das jetzt wieder halbwegs zusammengeflickt, so dass das Forum vorerst wieder laufen sollte. 

Herzlichen Dank für euer Verständnis.


----------

